# Vulkan Hestan does he need a friend?



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

I am making a 2k point army and I use Vulkan Hestan as my main HQ. Do you think he needs another HQ with him and if so what guy just a regular captain or another special character.
Generally does everyone take two Hqs or is better spent point wise to just have one hq. 2k points goes fairly far but another 150 points could buy a lot of stuff besides another hq. Btw any of you out there use Vulkan as your main hq and if so do you ever put another hq with them if so who?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd suggest going for a Master of the Forge; It fits in with the fluff of the Salamanders AND he's quite tough in close combat. AND that Conversion Beamer is a nasty surprise for your enemies plus fits in with the Salamander's liking of ancient Archaeotech...

With TWO HQs you can split your forces up a bit more and have a heavy hitter leading each group. A favored Salamander tactic is the Hammer and the Anvil- The Anvil is made up of Tactical and Devestator squads/Tanks, while the Hammer is faster-moving/Deep striking elements of the army that hit the enemy from the sides/rear and force them towards the Anvil...


----------



## yergerjo (Jan 3, 2009)

I run Vulkan, frequently solo. My typical choice for a second HQ if I use one depends on what other units I'm running. If I run an Assault Squad, I'll drop in my Jump Chappie or Jump Captain with Relic Blade/Storm Shield' if I run Termies I will drop in my Termie Captain.

Usually I find the points you could drop on another HQ better used on other units. Vulkan is just that awesome Solo


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Vulkan works wonders with Lysander and Assault Terminators.


----------



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Vulkan works wonders with Lysander and Assault Terminators.


So do you mean you have Lysander Vulkan and the termis in one squad? Wouldnt that make the bolter drill useless? 

Lysander does look pretty awesome though. Specially with that bolster defense ability. I am going to run a squad of 10 scouts w/hoods with telion and if there cover was bolstered on top of there cloaks wouldnt that give me a 2+ cover save :biggrin: 

What I have been doing is I put Vulkan with my close combat termis inside a redeemer the 6 of them have killed soooo many guys its wonderful :laugh: I never know where to put a 2nd hq though.


----------



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

Deneris said:


> I'd suggest going for a Master of the Forge; It fits in with the fluff of the Salamanders AND he's quite tough in close combat. AND that Conversion Beamer is a nasty surprise for your enemies plus fits in with the Salamander's liking of ancient Archaeotech...
> 
> With TWO HQs you can split your forces up a bit more and have a heavy hitter leading each group. A favored Salamander tactic is the Hammer and the Anvil- The Anvil is made up of Tactical and Devestator squads/Tanks, while the Hammer is faster-moving/Deep striking elements of the army that hit the enemy from the sides/rear and force them towards the Anvil...


Yeah that would be awesome if my army was both very fluffy....and very good :biggrin: If I could have both A+ that is what I am shooting for. I dont mind losing a tiny bit of fluff if it means I dont lose every game though. 

I added a conversion beamer to my army list and also added a devastator squad that includes 2 lascannons and 2 multimeltas. I could have the Master of the forge with these guys and they could blow up all sorts of stuff. I got rid of a standard LR and a drop pod for this squad. Think its worth the trade off? (my list is titled 2k point first lists) Thanks a lot for the input


----------



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

yergerjo said:


> I run Vulkan, frequently solo. My typical choice for a second HQ if I use one depends on what other units I'm running. If I run an Assault Squad, I'll drop in my Jump Chappie or Jump Captain with Relic Blade/Storm Shield' if I run Termies I will drop in my Termie Captain.
> 
> Usually I find the points you could drop on another HQ better used on other units. Vulkan is just that awesome Solo


Yeah I have had a lot of success with him solo as well but I really like your Jump Chappie idea! reroll all the misses with assault marines ooooo so nice ::biggrin: I am going to try it


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

If you have a CC terminator squad and a Shooting Terminator squad put Lysander in the shooting one and Vulkan in the other - a very nasty combo.

Awesome to see a Salamanders player, by the way are you using a drop-pod tatic with them?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

fuzzawakka said:


> So do you mean you have Lysander Vulkan and the termis in one squad? Wouldnt that make the bolter drill useless?


But Bolter Drill is the worst possible thing Imaginable.

Storm Bolters on Terminators are alright, but then again, it's only Storm Bolters.

Lysander in Tactical or Devestator Squads is the best for Bolter Drill, but then you're missing out on his St10 Thunder Hammer Attacks.

He's already Master Crafted, so doesn't gain benefit again from Lysander, but the Assault Terminators with Thunder Hammers then get Master Crafted. For often than not, on an assault, you're going to miss around a third of attacks with AssTerms, but then a third get a re-roll, so you're hitting between 5/6 or 8/9 attacks.

Or Vulkan, with his MC'd Relic Blade... with a Few LC Terms will be able to do some damage to the High I troops, and the Thunder Hammers do the real damage.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

fuzzawakka said:


> Yeah that would be awesome if my army was both very fluffy....and very good :biggrin: If I could have both A+ that is what I am shooting for. I dont mind losing a tiny bit of fluff if it means I dont lose every game though.
> 
> I added a conversion beamer to my army list and also added a devastator squad that includes 2 lascannons and 2 multimeltas. I could have the Master of the forge with these guys and they could blow up all sorts of stuff. I got rid of a standard LR and a drop pod for this squad. Think its worth the trade off? (my list is titled 2k point first lists) Thanks a lot for the input


Thanks :good:.

I imagine you might eventually want to head for even MORE points (IE Apocalypse) so the more HQs the better. 

The Multi-meltas are good, but you might want a squad of 4, as with the lascannons, so you can match ranged guns with ranged guns. Four of a kind heavies seem to do better than Devestator squads with a mix of guns...


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

That's not really the case anymore since you can combat squad the devastator squads. 2 Meltas and 2 lascannons in each squad. Of course I am always a proponent of keeping Multimeltas out of the hands of infantry. I suppose if they are twin linked, I could be persuaded.


----------



## salamadersm1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Blue Liger said:


> If you have a CC terminator squad and a Shooting Terminator squad put Lysander in the shooting one and Vulkan in the other - a very nasty combo.
> 
> Awesome to see a Salamanders player, by the way are you using a drop-pod tatic with them?


I play salamnders and use vulkan/th termis. are shooting termis worth it or should i run 2 th squads


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

i think librarians with nullzone are very worthwhile investments, the ability to make enemies reroll invul saves is very nasty.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

OpTi said:


> i think librarians with nullzone are very worthwhile investments, the ability to make enemies reroll invul saves is very nasty.


This. If any HQ should be taken alongside Vulkan, it's a Librarian.


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

For the sheer silly fun of it I like the idea of running a "Captain on a Bike" in the same army with Vulkan, but not anywhere near each other. Good all bike lists already run tons of flamers and meltas. Taking Old Hat's 1500 bike list, then throwing down Vulkan and a squad of SS/TH Termies (or even just taking an all bikes list and having Vulkan stand on a hill like some demi-god watching poor mortals fight over some dumb scrap of land) is everything Salamanders do (Meltas, Flamers, and Thunder Hammers) even if it isn't the slightest fluffy.

I'm not claiming that it's competitive, I have no evidence one way or another, I'm just saying that I like it.


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

As always Katie Drake has the right of it. I would take a librarian with Hestan. First, nullzone is just good. Gate is also sauce, and most importantly, it gives you a psychic hood. It pains me to see so many people write up lists, especially tournament lists without a hood of some kind. It limits some of the shenanigans from Space Wolves and Blood Angels, and turns Eldar from a nightmare into a bit of a joke.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

salamadersm1 said:


> I play salamnders and use vulkan/th termis. are shooting termis worth it or should i run 2 th squads


This was... More than a year and a half necro :laugh:
Just remember that before you post in a topic, make sure to read the date of the last post


----------



## vulkan64 (Sep 2, 2010)

give you men as many flamers, heavy flamers, meltaguns, multimelta's and thunderhammers as you can.


----------



## vulkan64 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm making an army I'll tell you. 

HQ:
vulkan he'stan,
hopefully tu'shan.

TROOPS:
8 tactical squads.

ELITES:
5 terminator squads,
5 terminator assault squads,
6 dreadnoughts,
2 ironclad dreadnoughts.

HEAVY SUPPORT:
2 devastator squads,
techmarine with thunderfire cannon,
techmarine with servitors,
2 land raider redeemers,
2 predator destructors.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I think you should run an identical vulkan he'stan. Only make him a terminator captain with the same gear options, mark the bases and identify them at the beginning. Then play the twins game.


----------

